# what kind of royal canin should i feed



## MeAmandaTee (Aug 9, 2010)

i know that there are many differnent types of this food and i was wondering what would be the best to feed an adult hedgie. He is a little chubby because of the food he's being fed now. And would it be ok to mix sunseed with royal canin? or would 8-1 be better?


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Royal Canin Indoor Light... but you should mix a higher quality cat food... Sunseed is not good.


----------



## MeAmandaTee (Aug 9, 2010)

what would you recommend mixing with it? i live in canada so i dont have all the foods available that are recommended


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

I live in Canada too 
You should print out the dry cat foods list and perhaps visit the smaller pet stores. I have a holistic pet food store by my house. They fortunately carry most of the brands on the list.

I'm mixing in Wellness brand cat food into my mix with Royal Canin Indoor Light and Royal Canin Indoor at the moment. We are slowly weaning my cat and my hedgie off of Royal Canin and switching to a better diet.


----------



## MeAmandaTee (Aug 9, 2010)

hmm i always thought that royal canin was really good quality, i'll try and find the wellness brand and see if i can find something to mix with it. i dont want my hedgie getting bored!  by the way ur hedgie is soooo cute


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Me too, but then I learned that their fourth or third ingredient is corn meal, which is no good for cats or hedgies D:
My vet always recommended Royal Canin (my cat's vet), but I got more information via the internet and found out corn is not good for cats.


----------



## MeAmandaTee (Aug 9, 2010)

well i found that a lot of stores near me sell wellness i was thinking in getting the indoor cat one? what would you recommend mixing with it also. thanks for all the info i really appreciate it


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

On the list there's:
Wellness Healthy Weight Feline Recipe
Wellness Indoor Health

My hedgie is only 4 months old right now, so I have him on foods that are higher in fats. There's a Wellness cat food which is for all cat ages and it has a higher percentage of fat than other dry cat foods for adults, so I am going to use that in his mix.

Just remember the cat food you choose should have around 30% protein and should not have corn or any fillers as the first five ingredients, and should preferably have a kind of meat or meat meal as the first few ingredients.


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

Even if you don't go with any of the foods from the food list it has some good links and info explaining how to read ingredients labels and how to pick a food. Use the low fat variety for all of the foods the package will say indoor cats, senior cats, less active etc. 

Good food you may find in your area...
wellness
solid gold
performatrin (low fat one is the salmon one and might make smelly poop & it's only available at pet value) 
blue buffalo
Acana 

you may find more but those were the ones I thought of off the top of my head.


----------



## MeAmandaTee (Aug 9, 2010)

hmmm well i havent seen much of those but i guess i havent really been looking since now haha thanks  i'll try and find one or two to mix with wellness


----------

